# Multiple wifi NICs, multiple wifi networks

## dataking

I have an onboard wifi NIC that uses the b43 module/firmware and "lives" on wlan0 (most of the time).  This is what I normally use to connect to my home wifi network.  I also have a USB Alfa wifi NIC that uses the ath9K_htc module/firmware (wlan1).  I use wpa_supplicant and wicd to to manage wlan0.  I would like to be able to connect wlan1 to a different network, but whenever I try to configure the interface with iwconfig, it errors out with "operation not supported".

The googling I've done so far indicates that it could be something (b)locking the interface, and that likely culprits are wpa_supplicant.  I've gone as far as disabling wpa_supplicant (and wicd) completely, and I still get the same error.

Are there some kernel modules I need to build/load, or some other package I need to install to be able to connect to 2 Wifi networks simultaneously?

----------

## Voltago

Does wlan1 work as expected if you for instance unload the kernel modules for the b43 device? And do both devices use the mac80211 stack?

----------

## dataking

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> Does wlan1 work as expected if you for instance unload the kernel modules for the b43 device? And do both devices use the mac80211 stack?

 

I believe both devices do use the mac80211 stack.  I was finally able to associate with an unprotected, open network.  I'll need to play with it some more, I guess.

----------

